# Remote contol flashlights



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

There is a guy in Detroit selling Flashlights with remote does anyone know his website?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

www.monster-tronics.com


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry...so yea...go to that link and click on Monster Props


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The chest beast is cool.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------

